# New led light system



## Samjpikey (5 Nov 2013)

Hey guys I'm not sure if anybody else has come across these new type of led light but I did today and thought I would share my findings , 
The company has a Facebook page called Poseidon lighting . 

They are a uk based company and they say they are just as good as Crees, are fully 100% dimmable, waterproof and basically plug and play , I think they do 5500k, 10000k, red and blue LEDs . 
Here are a few pics and the prices for 4 of the modules is £24 , the prices are for leds plus power supplies etc, for example a standard package would have the calculated amount of leds and each kit contains 2 x power supplies and mini plugs/sockets for complete independent switching for daylight and moonlight effects so there no electrical knowledge required as its all plug/play, no wiring/soldering and its all future proofed by simply plugging in extras (including 24 hour 2 channel programmable light simulator) if /when required 
The 24 hour programmable simulater is £85 

Video here 





 



 



 



 


 



Cheers


----------



## kirk (6 Nov 2013)

Saw those on eBay.  was unsure on how bright they would be or rather what plant growth would be as it was showing them on a chiclid tank.   knees in the corner are distracting.


----------



## justin85 (6 Nov 2013)

I have used them, there not even close to the quality of Cree as they claim.


----------



## justin85 (19 Nov 2013)

Poseidon lighting on Facebook is a scam group, they are over charging for LED modules anyone can buy at a much cheaper price on eBay

(  20x White 5730 SMD 4-LED Module Waterproof Light Lamp Modules DC 12V for DIY | eBay )

When I challenged the admin on the Facebook group on the specifications of there modules all they would say is that there modules are better then the cheap ones on eBay, little did they know I have both sets and they are in fact them same, in the end they kicked me off the group simply for asking questions about the light units there selling which in my opinion any customer should have this information really available! this allow sets of alarm bells not to mention making outlandish statements like "out modules are better then Cree" 

This is just a warning for all, if you want a cheap led light unit then save yourself a few quid and buy them off eBay.


----------



## Davy gravy (5 Feb 2014)

Hi Samjpikey, did you go with led's in the end? I enquired about them on another site and have since received a private message from the Poseidon group, but I have to join the group to get further info, hence Google brought me here


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Feb 2014)

Hi. , 
Not these LEDs no , 
But if I was to diy my own led light again I would definatley use gu10 LEDs (straight off 240v) with a led dimmer switch . 
Cheers 



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Davy gravy (5 Feb 2014)

Am I correct in thinking GU10 are the same as the ones in kitchen type spotlights, the number rings a bell


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Feb 2014)

Davy gravy said:


> Am I correct in thinking GU10 are the same as the ones in kitchen type spotlights, the number rings a bell


Yep

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Davy gravy (5 Feb 2014)

Have you any ideas how this could all be waterproofed and how warm it would all get? I'm looking at lighting a tall corner tank


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Feb 2014)

Gu10 LEDs don't really emit any heat , 

Check these out 

Dimmer switch http://bit.ly/1gNE7PI

Bulbs (dimmable) http://bit.ly/18x8oMR

Connectors http://bit.ly/1ikXcW6

Hope this helps 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Davy gravy (5 Feb 2014)

Thank you, now I have that thought in my head, as long as it can be made safely then it makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Feb 2014)

Davy gravy said:


> Thank you, now I have that thought in my head, as long as it can be made safely then it makes a whole lot of sense.




These can be fitted in a shower room with the correct housing , should be fine for an aquarium 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Feb 2014)

You can also go as bright as you like if you included a dimmer switch. 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Feb 2014)

Just an example of gu10 LEDs . I'm not saying it's the best fixture but at least it gives you an idea  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------

